# [OFF]OpenWRT des retours d'expérience ?

## lesourbe

Bonjour, presque tout est dans le titre.

J'envisage passer un wrt54gl v1.1 sous openwrt pour remplacer un IPCOP dans un P200 trop bruyant à mon goût.

Des avis ?

----------

## El_Goretto

On est assez nombreux à avoir joué avec la bête, et je pense qu'on est tous unanime... c'est terrible  :Smile: 

N'oublie pas de zyeuter du côté de l'extension X-wrt.

Perso, je l'ai monté (version stable white russian, je crois, avec X-wrt) sur le même modèle que toi pour mon paternel, et ça roxx (je m'étais même amusé à spliter le bridge WLAN/LAN et modifié les scripts qu'il fallait, mais bon, finalement, c'était plus pour le sport qu'autre chose ^^)

--

edit: n'oublie pas la fonction recherche sur le fofo, tu devrais trouver les dernières interventions sur le sujet sans trop de problème.

----------

## lesourbe

merci, j'me lance certainement ce week-end.

----------

## titoucha

Je l'ai testé et vu que certaines fonctions n'étaient pas présentes je suis passé à tomato qui lui répond à toutes mes attentes.

tomato

----------

## El_Goretto

Et ces fonctions, quelles étaient-elles?

----------

## titoucha

La gestions des autorisations horaires, tu peux très facilement donner à un utilisateur des créneaux horaires et le reste du temps il est coupé.

----------

## At0m3

Yes ! Enfin un thread à propos d'openwrt. Depuis le temps que j'essaie de flasher mon wag354g (c'est ici pour openwrt).

Et pour l'instant, les drivers existent mais c'est pas utilisable. J'essaye de compiler un truc à partir du svn de temps en temps...

S'il y en a qui ont réussi avec un routeur utilisant une plateforme texas instrument ar7, faites moi signe !

En faite, je compte l'utiliser pour me connecter en wifi à la Livebox et en internet à d'autres pc. Et openwrt à l'air de roxer sa maman ours   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## lesourbe

bon ben, ça y est c'est flashé, je n'ai, pour l'instant, configuré que le strict minimum et ce, très facilement.

Pas d'interface web pour l'instant, x-wrt est en cours de dev pour la dernière version de openwrt (kamikaze).

----------

## El_Goretto

Dans White Russian, il y en avait quand même une basique, même sans X-wrt.

Kamikaze, pas essayé.

----------

## xaviermiller

En tous cas, ce projet semble bien avancer : mon modem D-Link semble (partiellement ?) supporté  :Smile: 

Je vais surveiller la page ad hoc dans le Wiki  :Cool: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Dans White Russian, il y en avait quand même une basique, même sans X-wrt.
> 
> Kamikaze, pas essayé.

 

Seule version supportée par mon routeur  :Rolling Eyes:  C'est du white russian sans utiliser la nvram pour stocker la configuration. /etc, le retour de la vengeance et il est pas content. Kamikaze permet aussi le passage au noyau 2.6 aussi, mais la branche 2.4 existe aussi.

----------

## kernelsensei

Voilà maintenant un bon moment que j'ai OpenWRT sur mon Asus wl500gx. Ça fonctionne à merveille avec l'interface webif^2 ! (White Russian 0.9)

----------

## El_Goretto

Ok, juste pour rappel: X-wrt = webif^2 et l'interface basique de OpenWRT = webif.

----------

